# Probleme installation ubuntu mate 17.04 sur macbook4.1



## CptNemo2k (26 Avril 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

This is Captain Nemo2k speaking...

Voici ma config : 

macbook blanc debut 2008 (4.1)
version 10.7.5
4go ram ddr2 sdram
500go sata
Depuis 24h, ce dernier ne me donne plus accès à ma session, ni à aucune d'ailleurs.
Ni une, ni deux, je vide mémoire pram et tente tout pour rentrer dans une session mais RIEN !
A chaque tentative, je tombe sur l'utilitaire qui m'indique qu'il me faut réinstaller lion, sur la recovery mais, quand j'essaie en me connectant au wifi...lion n'est plus disponible sur appstore !

J'ai donc téléchargé ubuntu mate 17.0.4 et monté sur une clé usb en fat32 mais aucun résultat.
En regardant sur le web, je tombe sur une news qui indique qu'il faut d'abord installer refit sur le mac avant d'installer un linux sur le mac.

Du coup, j'ai un macbook sans os, sur lequel je ne veux pas installer lion mais ubuntu mate. 
Je précise que je suis nouveau sur linux et que ubuntu mate m'a été recommandé afin de découvrir linux avec des réflexes de mac.

J'en appelle donc à votre patience et votre bonne volonté afin de m'indiquer comment installer ubuntu mate ?
Faut il que je réinstalle lion puis refit pour ensuite installer ubuntu mate ou il existe un moyen d'installer refit+ubuntu mate sur une cle usb 4go pour booter correctement et enfin découvrir linux ?

Merci pour votre attention.

Peace


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2017)

Tout dépend de ton souhait de garder, ou pas, une partition OS X.
Si tu ne veux plus de OS X, tu peux installer directement Linux comme sur un PC normal.
Tu n'as besoin de rEFInd (ou rEFIt) que si tu conserves OS X.


----------



## CptNemo2k (27 Avril 2017)

Bonjour bompi,

Merci pour ta réponse. 
Je souhaite installer Ubuntu mate sans rien conserver de mac os puis, si l'envie m'en vient alors désinstaller intégralement Ubuntu mate puis réinstaller lion. 

Pour le moment, je souhaite installer en effaçant intégralement Mac OS. 

As tu un tutoriel facile pour novice ? 
J'ai une clé usb 4go, Ubuntu mate 17 et deux utilitaires : rufus et unterinn, je crois. 
Je ne sais pas comment faire. 
Merci pour ton attention et ton retour. 

Cdt


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2017)

Pour installer Ubuntu tout seul : démarrer sur la clef USB puis choisir installer.
Si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête, tu laisses à l'installateur le soin de reformater le disque interne comme cela lui plaît.

Pour voir comment Ubuntu fonctionne tu peux simplement choisir de démarrer le système sur la clef USB puis d'installer le système après l'avoir essayé.


----------



## CptNemo2k (27 Avril 2017)

Bompi, merci pour ton retour. 

J'arrive à monter Ubuntu mate sur la clé usb 4Go, formatée en FAT32 depuis un pc puisque je n'ai plus accès au mac,  en choisissant uterinn ou rufus mais le pb intervient lorsque je redémarre en maintenant la touche c. 
Seul le DD recovery apparaît et pas la clé usb.
Lorsque je me retrouve sur l'utilitaire de mac os pour installer lion, et que je vais sur choisir un disque de démarrage, la clé usb n'est pas reconnue également. 

J'ai pourtant le bon fichier et les dernières versions de rufus et uterinn. 
J'ai du mal à comprendre. 

Merci pour ton attention et ton retour. 

Cdt


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2017)

Pour créer la clef, il faut obligatoirement prendre la version 64 bits de l'OS, généralement celle appelée AMD64.

Dans ton cas, ce serait par exemple : "Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2 LTS for 64-bit systems", soit le fichier :
* ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso*

Après avoir inséré la clef dans l'ordinateur, redémarrer en maintenant la touche *alt* enfoncée.


----------



## Jérôme68 (8 Juin 2017)

Salut,

tu montes l'ico sur une clé usb via unetbootin par exemple ou en ligne de commande via un terminal :
sudo dd if=emplacementimageiso of=emplacementcléusb bs=4MB && sync
La meilleur méthode reste le terminal car toutes les distributions ne fonctionnent pas avec unetbootin. 
Ensuite tu lances ta clé usb au démarrage. Après, si tu ne veux pas trop être dépaysé d'OSX, je te conseillerai plus elementaryOS (dérivé d'ubuntu) qui est faite pour ça.


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2017)

On peut espérer que, depuis fin avril, il est arrivé à ses fins 

J'aime bien elementaryOS, qui est assez bien ficelé, mais j'ai fini par le laisser tomber pour un système plus classique, mais pour lequel les passages aux versions successives sont bien gérés.


----------



## Jérôme68 (8 Juin 2017)

Tu parles à un archlinuxien.


----------



## Mordocodoc (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous j’ai le même problème.
Je n’arrive pas à booté sura clé usb pour installer Linux. Pouvez-vous m’aider Svp


----------



## Mordocodoc (12 Février 2020)

Jérôme68 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> tu montes l'ico sur une clé usb via unetbootin par exemple ou en ligne de commande via un terminal :
> sudo dd if=emplacementimageiso of=emplacementcléusb bs=4MB && sync
> ...



je copie tout d'un seul bloc "sudo dd if=emplacementimageiso of=emplacementcléusb bs=4MB && sync" dans terminal désolé je suis une bille


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2020)

Pour créer une clef démarrable, ce n'est pas toujours aussi simple qu'espéré et un _dd_ ne suffira sans doute pas.
Pour m'éviter de perdre du temps inutilement j'utilise parfois Etcher, qui fonctionne sur Linux, macOS et Windows. Simple, pratique, efficace.
Note aussi qu'il faut bien choisir l'image : pour les machines 64 bits, prendre la version de la distribution marquée AMD64.


----------



## Mordocodoc (12 Février 2020)

Je te remercie de prendre un peu de temps pour mon problème.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mais, quoi que je fasse avec ce MacBook 4.1 impossible de reconnaitre la clé. Evidement je l'ai formaté en fat32 j'ai changé plusieurs fois de clé essayé avec d'autre format rien ne fonctionne. 
Sur UNetbootin la clé n'est pas reconnue.message d'erreur "aucun disque usb détecté. si déjà connecter reformaté en fat 32".(elle est en fat 32) 
j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sorte de sécurité. 
bref je vais essayer "Etcher" que tu me conseils. 
Merci en tout cas. 
J'ai télécharger le "ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64" mauvaise idée selon toi ?


----------



## Mordocodoc (12 Février 2020)

Petit problème j'ai beau chercher une version compatible de Etcher pour mac lion (10,7,5) mais j'en trouve pas.  c'est tu ou je peux trouver ça stp ?


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2020)

La version d'Ubuntu est du bon type (AMD64). 
Pour Etcher, c'est un peu juste, en effet (premières versions non finalisées en 2016 alors que Lion date de 2011)
Essaye ce mode d'emploi. Ou UNetbootin. Ou encore Rufus sur Windows.


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

bompi a dit:


> La version d'Ubuntu est du bon type (AMD64).
> Pour Etcher, c'est un peu juste, en effet (premières versions non finalisées en 2016 alors que Lion date de 2011)
> Essaye ce mode d'emploi. Ou UNetbootin. Ou encore Rufus sur Windows.


J'ai fait la manip "mode d'emploi" ça a l'air d'avoir marché 
Je l'ai testé et toujours rien. entre temps j'ai installé refit. Je teste à nouveau la encore rien. 
Je prends mon autre mac j'installe unetbootin tout fonctionne correctement. Je mets ma clé usb dans mon MacBook et la j'ai ça (voir photo)
j'ai cliqué sur les 3 mais rien de concret se passe toujours aucune installation d'ubuntu en vue.
je ne sais plus vraiment quoi faire...


----------



## Mordocodoc (13 Février 2020)

j'ai installé ubuntu sur une clé usb grâce a Rufus. victoire la clé au démarrage de mon Macbook et affiché (quand j'appuie sur option) je clique dessus et la malheur tout devient noir et super lent. fallait il faire un parametrage particulier sur Rufus ? c'est peut être un problème de format ou de schéma mais si c'est le cas je ne sais pas quoi mettre pour mettre les bonne valeur.  j'en peux plus


----------



## Yuls (14 Février 2020)

@Mordocodoc Vaut mieux AMHA que tu poursuives sur le sujet que t'as initié, ce n'est pas logique de faire du ping-pong entre les sujets : 





						Macbook 4.1 blanc 2008 bon à jeter ?
					

Bonjour,   Voilà depuis un moment je cherche à redonner vie à mon vieux Macbook. je voyage beaucoup et aimerai optimiser mon vieux mac dans cette optique.1. j'aimerai essayer de l'alléger au max si qq un a des idées (lui enlever le lecteur cd?)2. Lui mettre un OS viable je pense à Ubuntu 18,04...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Mordocodoc (14 Février 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> @Mordocodoc Vaut mieux AMHA que tu poursuives sur le sujet que t'as initié, ce n'est pas logique de faire du ping-pong entre les sujets :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non effectivement tu as raison dsl. c'est vrai à la base il y avais plusieurs questions. Mais Je vais me concentrer sur "*Macbook 4.1 blanc 2008 bon à jeter ?" *


----------

